# Talking GROUND BrEaKeR



## dacostasr

Here is my ground breaker...he has the "cow" talking bucky kit...working on the soundtrack right now. I'm going to have him talk constantly with pauses inbetween phrases, and a motion sensor to trigger the lighting on him.










Enjoy,

Dennis


----------



## oct31man

I like the voice on the first video the best, very scary.


----------



## heresjohnny

That should scare someone.


----------



## -blank-

are you using a bucky lid on the head?

BTW nice prop, cant wait to see it finished


----------



## dacostasr

No, not a bucky lid...it is panty hose and latex carpet cement...same I use to corpse my cheapy bluckies...works pretty good, just give it plenty of time to dry or it's very sticky.

Thanks all...

Dennis


----------



## mrklaw

Nice job.


----------



## kevin242

very cool! I like the test video also with "its only a dream... its only a dream..." 
Classic.


----------



## Death Master

Good job.


----------



## TwistedDementia

I like that you corsped the head, not just a plain skull.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Very nice job!
In the first vid when he says "You shouldn't have barried me... I'm not dead" it sent chills down my back!
Hahaha, years of working at a haunted house and I get chills from that!
Proves that you did an AWESOME job!
Keep up the great work!
.


----------



## Ghostess

I dig it!


----------



## Lilly

pretty cool..... like it


----------



## Lakeside Haunt

It made me flee from my computer for a whole 20 minutes!


----------



## Austin:)

any how-to's on the motion sensor part of it?
im in desperate need of one.


----------



## Lagrousome

Very creepy......the voice makes this!
Great job!


----------



## buckaneerbabe

Now that should keep the little ones accross the street for sure!


----------



## skeletonowl

that's cool first video definatly a lot clearer! I wonder if he's still on this site?


----------



## beelce

Nice work


----------



## ZombieLoveme

How do you time your motion?


----------



## MacabreManor

Looks good man, be sure to take some vid on 10/31


----------



## slimy

Looks really good.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

OMG, that first vid gave me the major creeps. It will scare the heck out of a lot of people.
Fantastic job.


----------



## morgan8586

me likey!!


----------



## scream1973

Excellent


----------



## Bloodhound

I think the voice in the first vid is best. This one will be fun for the ToTs


----------



## Silent Requiem

yeah, the i'm not dead one sounded fantastic! i love the position, it has a lot of potential movement in it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Awesome job. Very cool!


----------



## Mobile Mayhem

That is freaky!!


----------



## Terrormaster

This is an awesome idea... Never thought of making a ground breaker actually talk. Think I will try this one this year and maybe change his hands to holding on to my fence and shake it while talking... I love the "You shouldn't have buried me, I'm not dead." line, can I borrow it?

-TM


----------



## joker

Terrormaster said:


> This is an awesome idea... Never thought of making a ground breaker actually talk. Think I will try this one this year and maybe change his hands to holding on to my fence and shake it while talking... I love the "You shouldn't have buried me, I'm not dead." line, can I borrow it?
> 
> -TM


I found that online somewhere, pretty sure it was linked to some sounds from this site. If I can find it I'll post a link.

Found it!! It's the one titled notdead3.mp3

http://www.lissproductions.com/halloween/sounds/Misc/


----------



## pyro

oooooooooooooo i want one
good job


----------



## pyro

Terrormaster said:


> This is an awesome idea... Never thought of making a ground breaker actually talk. Think I will try this one this year and maybe change his hands to holding on to my fence and shake it while talking... I love the "You shouldn't have buried me, I'm not dead." line, can I borrow it?
> 
> -TM


nows theres an idea--have it set off right in front of them---i can just picture it ,,, sweet


----------

